
The Forensic Mathematics Behind the Desperate Search for MH370 - sohkamyung
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603663/the-forensic-mathematics-behind-the-desperate-search-for-the-malaysia-airlines-plane/
======
sohkamyung
Paper available at arXiv [1]

[1] "The Use of Burst Frequency Offsets in the Search for MH370" [
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.02432](https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.02432) ]

